# "OooOHH that smell, can't you smell that smell?"



## pussum (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't have time to take a shower this morning because I had to be somewhere early early early. I am sitting in the waiting room and start catching faint smells of something really nasty. Like stale sweat, or the inside of a dirty belly button. I scratch behind my ear and the smell got worse. I suddenly came to the realization it was me. I was like ***! I got home a few hours ago and took a much needed shower. I asked my girl about it because she is a cosmetologist and she told me it is because you don't get a lot of air flow behind your ears, especially if they are closer to your head (like mine) so all that sweat and bacteria, and dead skin just sit there. EWWWWW!!!! Then she proceded to tell me some horror stores of dirty old people who walk into her hair salon. Not really a hair salon, more of a 8$ haircut and your out the door type place. Kind of like the places you see in Walmart or something that are jammed packed with people that are wearing dirty torn sweat pants and nascar t-shirts with paint stained flannel jackets. . .  you know.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2007)

So that's what that smell was!  Thank god you finally took that shower!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*Damn dude that is funkey. Gotta wash behind them ears a bit more often. Gotta go. :bolt: *


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 19, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone just sort feel like going EWWWWWWW  YUCK.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha smegma


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Sounds like you probally have some Smegma to.


*And some FERMUNDA  :bolt: *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 19, 2007)

put some under arm deodorant behind them suckers lol


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

iam sorry but that's gross lol something out of bettle juice hahahahaha


----------



## mactight (Mar 19, 2007)

should see if you can use some of that ear funk for some benificial bacteria,and grow that to get weed that will make your ears ring.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

smegma...LOL...ear cheese........us guys who's parents went the jewish rout dont have to deal with smegma...LOL.....I aint heard that in a long long time..........


----------



## pussum (Mar 19, 2007)

You know all you people have it to. Trust me, right now, stick your finger in your belly button. DO IT! SmElL it! EWWWW!!!!!


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> You know all you people have it to. Trust me, right now, stick your finger in your belly button. DO IT! SmElL it! EWWWW!!!!!


 
Dude you're a retard....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 19, 2007)

Smegma.....*ughh...*


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> You know all you people have it to. Trust me, right now, stick your finger in your belly button. DO IT! SmElL it! EWWWW!!!!!


 

uhh....mine smells like Old Spice.......Uhh..I use soap..water..Old Spice Body Wash....plus Old Spice Underarm Deorderant and Old Spice Body Spray....twice a day...once when I get up and once when I get home from work....the wife loves the smell and I have gotten many compliments from Nurses at my docs office.......I have never smelled a sour belly button.......a shower a day helps keep the funk away....  :headbang2:
Now there are some people who just smell funkier than others and its got something to do with their system....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 19, 2007)

a shower a day helps keep the funk away:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krotch (Mar 19, 2007)

try 2 a day. 1 wakes u up, one helps u sleep. hahaha i cleaned my b.button out the other day with alcohol and a swab. It gets bad in there...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 19, 2007)

pussum thats pretty revolting man, i mean, lol... shampoo will get behind those suckers lol..

and bubba bear? you really love the old spice huh lol... yeah, krotch thats pretty discusting too.. but still, i cant help but give it a try LOL :rofl:


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 19, 2007)

FERMUNDA CHEESE! HAHAAH! Thats a word I haven't heard since junior high...
Hey TBG, would you like to explain to the rest of the class what fermunda cheese is? I am sure that someone is wondering.......
Hey Possum, no disrespect but it seems as though the name fits you well. Man you need help!! The kind of help that you can't get from soap alone.
Prof.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

well maybe I can help.....it the cheesy..smelly substance that men who arent circumsized get under the forskin...some call it penis Cheese....anyone for a circumsision...lol..honestly its mans natural lubrication.....I am speaking from what I learned in high school sex ed......momma let the docs take the scalple to my willie wee wee


----------



## pussum (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I neglected to tell ya'll I work in a diessel garage. So I usually come home covered in grease and filth. I shower everyday, once in the morning and once at night. I had to go to bed early to get up in time so that meant going to bed with sopping wet hair (my hair is about three feet long, won't ever do that again...pewww pew pewwww) and even getting up early I ran out of time to take a shower that morning and had to run to my appointment. That is when I noticed it and asked. I guess the fact that my ears are so close to my head coupled with the fact my head was wet all night long it just kinda made a mess back there. hahahaha, all good now though.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2007)

pussum, we're just having fun with you.  We've all stunk at some point in our lives, just not as bold as you to admit it.  

I had the flu a few years back and I was sooo sick and stuck in bed for several days.  Man was I ever ripe.  YUCK!!!

And FYI- my bellybutton smells like roses.


----------



## pussum (Mar 20, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> pussum, we're just having fun with you.  We've all stunk at some point in our lives, just not as bold as you to admit it.
> 
> I had the flu a few years back and I was sooo sick and stuck in bed for several days.  Man was I ever ripe.  YUCK!!!
> 
> And FYI- my bellybutton smells like roses.




Well of course it does, you are a lady after all. 

I know everyone was just having some fun, I just didn't want you to think I was like pigpen walking around with a non-stop dust cloud formation around my body at any given time.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2007)

Bubba Bear said:
			
		

> well maybe I can help.....it the cheesy..smelly substance that men who arent circumsized get under the forskin...some call it penis Cheese....anyone for a circumsision...lol..honestly its mans natural lubrication.....I am speaking from what I learned in high school sex ed......momma let the docs take the scalple to my willie wee wee


omg bubba bear u are cracking me up man lmao omg cant stop laughing at that one lol. hey pussum thanx for the laugh too man its great when ppl have a sense of humor have a great day man peace. hey bubba:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lmao


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 20, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> FERMUNDA CHEESE! HAHAAH! Thats a word I haven't heard since junior high...
> Hey TBG, would you like to explain to the rest of the class what fermunda cheese is? I am sure that someone is wondering.......
> Hey Possum, no disrespect but it seems as though the name fits you well. Man you need help!! The kind of help that you can't get from soap alone.
> Prof.


 

LOL i used to hear this all the time from my stepdad... lol   


fermunda cheese = nasty stuff from under your b*lls


and you guys are funny sheeet lol love it love it got a good laugh out of all ur comments.. lol keep smokin and toking    :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*See what ya started pussum.  Never in a million years would i think that a thread about funk would be so damn funny. :aok: You guys and gals have me laughing my arse off. :rofl: :banana: :rofl: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2007)

Time go go take another shower pussum!!!  

Muahahahahah.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 24, 2007)

lol muahaha muahhaha lol love it 

DR. EVIL

with this laser beam i will take over the world.. muahuahauha


----------



## derf (Mar 24, 2007)

Bubba Bear said:
			
		

> Now there are some people who just smell funkier than others and its got something to do with their system....


Its TRUE if you bottled my foot stench you'd probly be charged with war crimes. And i've tried everything.Its just when i'm in the shower i always look down and think to my self "....but they're so far away":yay:


---Capti'n dagger toes


----------



## painterdude (Nov 3, 2008)

.......at 66 your skin is alread deciding to leave you.....in little bits and pieces, very, tiny dust-like pieces......all over your flannel sheets.....looks like you went to the beach, rolled in the sand and then jumped into your bed.....

......by bellybutton always has 'fur balls' 

...and....my dog licks behind my ears, daily or as many times as you want him to....


----------

